# Electroluminescent Paint in Development



## DarksideScott (Jun 18, 2012)

Hello
I work for a start up company that has developed an electroluminescent paint process called SPAM. This is paint that lights up when a small electric current is applied to it. Details at SPAM









This guitar body is being lit with SPAM

We want to get feedback and ideas on what people in the professional paint community think about this new tech.

We are also looking for some support. There is a banner add in rotation on these forums promoting a contest Chase is having to award 12 $250k grants, we are in this contest. If anyone would like to support us in this contest and details and a link can be found on our homepage at the link above.
Thanks!
SPAM


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

Can you ship me 500 gals. to Norfolk,MA ?


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

ReNt A PaInTeR said:


> Can you ship me 500 gals. to Norfolk,MA ?


Between you and Steve, I should be soon inundated with calls and products :thumbup:


----------



## StripandCaulk (Dec 30, 2011)

Thats super cool. How is applied? is there a primer? What is the base? I might be able to help you guys out. One of my buddies dates the finisher for ovation guitars, she is top notch. Give some info and i'll pass it along.


----------



## Xmark (Apr 15, 2012)

I get a kick out of the hypocrisy in this forum where a paint store owner can pimp his Benjamin Moore products daily,others pimp their web sites ,BLOGS,HOW TO COURSES or "SYSTEMS",another can hawk portable SPRAY RACKS or HINGE MAGNETS,another pushes GREEN COLORED dust extractors (yes we noticed the Festool logo on your jacket at the trade show)and sanders,and the list goes on and on.Only if you are part of the clique are you allowed to 'sell' a product.lol:thumbup:


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

Xmark said:


> I get a kick out of the hypocrisy in this forum where a paint store owner can pimp his Benjamin Moore products daily,others pimp their web sites ,BLOGS,HOW TO COURSES or "SYSTEMS",another can hawk portable SPRAY RACKS or HINGE MAGNETS,another pushes GREEN COLORED dust extractors (yes we noticed the Festool logo on your jacket at the trade show)and sanders,and the list goes on and on.Only if you are part of the clique are you allowed to 'sell' a product.lol:thumbup:


If you don't like here just leave.


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

Xmark said:


> I get a kick out of the hypocrisy in this forum where a paint store owner can pimp his Benjamin Moore products daily,others pimp their web sites ,BLOGS,or "SYSTEMS",another can hawk portable SPRAY RACKS or HINGE MAGNETS,another pushes GREEN COLORED dust extractors (yes we noticed the Festool logo on your jacket at the trade show)and sanders,and the list goes on and on.Only if you are part of the clique are you allowed to 'sell' a product.lol:thumbup:


Paint talk is making me millions...."pimping my BM's" 

I've got a BM for you dude.....its not quite ready yet


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

I think that's awesome.


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

NCPaint1 said:


> Paint talk is making me millions...."pimping my BM's"
> 
> I've got a BM for you dude.....its not quite ready yet


What's up dude? How is it hanging? :thumbup:


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

ReNt A PaInTeR said:


> What's up dude? How is it hanging? :thumbup:


Turtling


----------



## StripandCaulk (Dec 30, 2011)

Xmark said:


> I get a kick out of the hypocrisy in this forum where a paint store owner can pimp his Benjamin Moore products daily,others pimp their web sites ,BLOGS,HOW TO COURSES or "SYSTEMS",another can hawk portable SPRAY RACKS or HINGE MAGNETS,another pushes GREEN COLORED dust extractors (yes we noticed the Festool logo on your jacket at the trade show)and sanders,and the list goes on and on.Only if you are part of the clique are you allowed to 'sell' a product.lol:thumbup:


 
I think the paint that the OP is presenting is actually pretty cool, i just sent an email to our development team. 

Whats your point? you have a product you want to bring to the table? Id love to hear about it. Ever seen a mcdonalds commercial "put a smile on"


----------



## Xmark (Apr 15, 2012)

StripandCaulk said:


> I think the paint that the OP is presenting is actually pretty cool, i just sent an email to our development team.
> 
> Whats your point? you have a product you want to bring to the table? Id love to hear about it. Ever seen a mcdonalds commercial "put a smile on"


that's my point.i wanted to read more about it too until the hypocritical forum police muzzled him.it happens much too often in here.I like to read about products and services btw,just don't like the holier than thou attitude by the man.(clique)


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

StripandCaulk said:


> I think the paint that the OP is presenting is actually pretty cool, i just sent an email to our development team.


How soon can we expect it at the Homedepots across the country?


----------



## StripandCaulk (Dec 30, 2011)

Xmark said:


> that's my point.i wanted to read more about it too until the hypocrisy police muzzled him.it happens much too often in here.I like to read about products and services btw,just don't like the holier than thou attitude by the man.(clique)


Hypocrisy police? Could you please elaborate on that, im not quite sure i understand what you mean.

This site is a great source of knowlege in both industry and products, maybe its not your fit?


----------



## StripandCaulk (Dec 30, 2011)

ReNt A PaInTeR said:


> How soon can we expect it at the Homedepots across the country?


Rent im not sure, i think it's really worth a look at but right now its just that. I dont know enough about it to present. My guess is even if its something hot and we jump on it..you are looking at a good year out minimum


----------



## Xmark (Apr 15, 2012)

:thumbsup:


ReNt A PaInTeR said:


> How soon can we expect it at the Homedepots across the country?



i'm sure THE PAINT CHEMIST would someday love to get his products into a home depot.oh wait:thumbsup:


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

Xmark said:


> that's my point.i wanted to read more about it too until the hypocrisy police muzzled him.it happens much too often in here.I like to read about products and services btw,just don't like the holier than thou attitude by the man.(clique)


The mods can see alot more than we can. Maybe the links were suspicious, or his location, or they were directing to something else. 

Also, you don't drop your first post as an advertisement, you post an intro. 

Here's proper PT newbie etiquette.

First post....intro.....second few posts should be necros (because you aren't really sure how to properly read the dates on threads yet) somewhere in the next few posts you say something controversial, or insanely dumb ( which is cool provided you're prepared to ride it out ) the next few posts you get into a pissing match over the last few posts you made (the stupid or controversial ones).....after that, if you don't take your tools and leave, you're in


----------



## StripandCaulk (Dec 30, 2011)

NCPaint1 said:


> The mods can see alot more than we can. Maybe the links were suspicious, or his location, or they were directing to something else.
> 
> Also, you don't drop your first post as an advertisement, you post an intro.
> 
> ...


You also have to have someone tell you that they are going to take business away from you because their sisters BFF wont buy from you:whistling2:


----------



## Xmark (Apr 15, 2012)

NCPaint1 said:


> The mods can see alot more than we can. Maybe the links were suspicious, or his location, or they were directing to something else.
> 
> Also, you don't drop your first post as an advertisement, you post an intro.
> 
> ...


or we could let people bring in new products and ask them questions about it.not everyone wants to be a regular member.i'm sure they would get some very tough questions from the gallery in here.:yes:


----------



## StripandCaulk (Dec 30, 2011)

Xmark said:


> or we could let people bring in new products and ask them questions about it.not everyone wants to be a regular member.i'm sure they would get some very tough questions from the gallery in here.:yes:


This thread was pretty mild. You are the only one with their panties in a bunch


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

Xmark said:


> or we could let people bring in new products and ask them questions about it.not everyone wants to be a regular member.i'm sure they would get some very tough questions from the gallery in here.:yes:


A guy tried that, he asked about his logo. Didn't go well....


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Xmark said:


> or we could let people bring in new products and ask them questions about it.not everyone wants to be a regular member.i'm sure they would get some very tough questions from the gallery in here.:yes:


I kind of agree, at least wait and see if they will engage and talk about the product first. If not then it is spam, and links should be removed. 

I like to learn about new products especially cool new tech like this.


----------



## DarksideScott (Jun 18, 2012)

Whoa, shouldn't have posted and split for dinner.

Well, that was kind of rude of me to just barge in here and whip it out but I didnt think I would get that reception.

Since I didn't make an offer to sell anything with the post I didn't think I was spamming a paint forum by asking about a new paint we created. The link is clean and only points to our site. 

Google electroluminescent paint it starts with L.

This would not work in Home Depo's product line.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Good to know you are a real person. What applications do you see this coating being used in? That guitar pic is cool, I bet it is even more impressive in the dark.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

We get a lot of "link and run" posters. I have no problem if you want to talk about your product a bit and get opinions. Asking for votes in a contest right off the bat, probably a bit much. Just do not interject every thread with how wonder full your product is.

How do you stop tannin bleed? Cover it with glowing paint.

How do you get paint to stick to oil? Use our glowing paint.

How do you reomove wallpaper? Apply glowing paint.

Believe or not, that is not really a stretch from what some have tried in the past.

Sent from my T-Mobile G2 using Paint Talk


----------



## DarksideScott (Jun 18, 2012)

straight_lines said:


> Good to know you are a real person. What applications do you see this coating being used in? That guitar pic is cool, I bet it is even more impressive in the dark.


Automotive, industrial, mood/lifestyle things like the guitars. We have just been trying to get it working properly, the market will determine if there are any viable uses.

We have several examples but I fear posting links here, it is bad ass in the dark.


----------



## DarksideScott (Jun 18, 2012)

DeanV said:


> We get a lot of "link and run" posters. I have no problem if you want to talk about your product a bit and get opinions. Asking for votes in a contest right off the bat, probably a bit much. Just do not interject every thread with how wonder full your product is.
> 
> How do you stop tannin bleed? Cover it with glowing paint.
> 
> ...


Applying glowing paint will cure ED, just sayin.

edit- sorry about pimpimg for votes but when I saw that banner ad on your forums for the contest I thought what the heck, your sponsors should like it.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

I bet there are plenty of designers that would love to be able to use something like this. Talk about an accent wall.


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

Can I get a few gallons as demo to paint my shed?? :whistling2:


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

I might have a church youth room project coming up. This could be an awesome special effect.

Sent from my T-Mobile G2 using Paint Talk


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

Dean this is serious dude. So tell us. Is this expensive?? like SW expensive??


----------



## Xmark (Apr 15, 2012)

DarksideScott said:


> Automotive, industrial, mood/lifestyle things like the guitars. We have just been trying to get it working properly, the market will determine if there are any viable uses.
> 
> We have several examples but I fear posting links here, it is bad ass in the dark.


maybe that paint could be used for signs and banners on storefronts etc.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

ReNt A PaInTeR said:


> Dean this is serious dude. So tell us. Is this expensive?? like SW expensive??


Didn't you notice I said designers would like it Edgar? Of course it will be.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

ReNt A PaInTeR said:


> So tell us. Is this expensive?? like SW expensive??


PLEASE, don't even go there. :no:


----------



## DarksideScott (Jun 18, 2012)

SPAM will most likely not be practical for sheds and lawn furniture. A couple gallons will set you back quite a bit right now but costs will come down with economies of scale.

edit- gotta crash gang. will be back for more abuse tomorrow.


----------



## StripandCaulk (Dec 30, 2011)

DarksideScott said:


> SPAM will most likely not be practical for sheds and lawn furniture. A couple gallons will set you back quite a bit right now but costs will come down with economies of scale.


Could see it used in nightclubs


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

DSS, how is your product different than the other glow-in-the-dark paints out there? If my memory serves me correct, Benjamin Moore had one out there in the past.


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

DarksideScott said:


> SPAM will most likely not be practical for sheds and lawn furniture. A couple gallons will set you back quite a bit right now but costs will come down with economies of scale.
> 
> edit- gotta crash gang. will be back for more abuse tomorrow.


Do you have a video of some finished stuff. Do we need special equipment to apply this paint?


----------



## DarksideScott (Jun 18, 2012)

It is applied with a spray gun. 

We have a few videos and photos on our blocked website but you can Google it on your own, electroluminescent paint. 

The primary difference is this is not glow paint, it is electroluminescent paint. You control the light with electric current.


----------



## StripandCaulk (Dec 30, 2011)

DarksideScott said:


> It is applied with a spray gun.
> 
> We have a few videos and photos on our blocked website but you can Google it on your own, electroluminescent paint.
> 
> The primary difference is this is not glow paint, it is electroluminescent paint. You control the light with electric current.


Your site doesnt hold any material data information. What kind of testing has it gone through?

Whats the base? solvent? WB? 

Do you need to use a primer? 

Dude your videos and photos are cool..but it tells us nothing about the product.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

DarksideScott said:


> The primary difference is this is not glow paint, it is electroluminescent paint. You control the light with electric current.


Ahhh. That sounds cool. But I wonder how it would work out in a residential/commercial setting? Wired walls?


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

StripandCaulk said:


> Do you need to use a primer?


Maybe is Paint and Primer in One. :whistling2:


----------



## StripandCaulk (Dec 30, 2011)

ReNt A PaInTeR said:


> Maybe is Paint and Primer in One. :whistling2:


That would be impressive, i havent seen anything like it comming out of our labs and we work on some cool products that ARENT in the HD. Even JP doesnt know about em


----------



## Xmark (Apr 15, 2012)

You COULD have a problem with the band Pink Floyd and creative license.That looks very very similar to their dark side of the moon album cover.that said I'm no lawyer 

http://darksidescientific.com/


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> Ahhh. That sounds cool. But I wonder how it would work out in a residential/commercial setting? Wired walls?


It would be awesome if it were able to use the standard wall outlet and just embed the wire endings in the finish somewhere. I bet in night clubs, restaurants, and the like this would be a big hit.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

it has been common policy that if an entity signs onto PT and immediately posts a link for a product or company that they make profit from, it is considered spam and is edited.


----------



## StripandCaulk (Dec 30, 2011)

daArch said:


> it has been common policy that if an entity signs onto PT and immediately posts a link for a product or company that they make profit from, it is considered spam and is edited.


So like once they make a couple posts they're good right


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Xmark said:


> I get a kick out of the hypocrisy in this forum where a paint store owner can pimp his Benjamin Moore products daily,others pimp their web sites ,BLOGS,HOW TO COURSES or "SYSTEMS",another can hawk portable SPRAY RACKS or HINGE MAGNETS,another pushes GREEN COLORED dust extractors (yes we noticed the Festool logo on your jacket at the trade show)and sanders,and the list goes on and on.Only if you are part of the clique are you allowed to 'sell' a product.lol:thumbup:


We welcome many types of dealers and manufacturers but the line for them is often a bit tougher to toe than a regular brushslinger. Many will push their products and links to buy their stuff in every post while a member like myself can sing Festool how often I like as I am not working for them. 

Technically using this forum to directly sell is considered spam and is often banned as spam, trashed, or edited. 

As I said we encourage dealers to participate and we understand they are wanting to get the word out on products but if the "clique" said nothing or did nothing you would find this site even less enjoyable than you do now, it would be a cesspool of spam. 

Also keep in mind that we also are the ones preventing you from seeing the Asian escorts in Toronto, it is not a perfect system but remember we do this on a volunteer basis because we care about the forum and the members.

Also use the report a post button if you see spam or feel something is breaking the rules.


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

StripandCaulk said:


> That would be impressive, i havent seen anything like it comming out of our labs and we work on some cool products that ARENT in the HD. Even JP doesnt know about em


Minor derail. S&P, when did you stat working for behr? Behr has reps? Is that a fancy title for Home Depot paint mixer?:jester:


----------



## DarksideScott (Jun 18, 2012)

Freekin tough crowd here. Im used to posting on a Cleveland Browns message board and I thought they were a rough bunch...

Again, nothing is for sale yet unless one of you owns PPG/SW/RPM and want to license this stuff. We are in start up mode and still developing this technology so 

I will try to hit all your questions. Some things may be critical to the IP and I wont be able to go into them.

This process is labor intensive. In most cases a surface would require a primer coat for best adhesion. Lumilor does involve several different layers of material to be applied.
We do not have MSDS on Lumilor written yet but we do have it on all the individual ingredients and everything is quite safe and all green. This is a water based formula.
Prisms existed long before Ping Floyd did DSOTM, so that art is in the public domain.

This is a link to our YT channel if you would like to see some video examples...
http://www.youtube.com/user/DarksideScientific/video


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

Dude, I think it's brilliant. I wish you the best and would be happy to come paint your mansion once you make your first millions.


----------



## Xmark (Apr 15, 2012)

DarksideScott said:


> Freekin tough crowd here. Im used to posting on a Cleveland Browns message board and I thought they were a rough bunch...
> 
> "Prisms existed long before Ping Floyd did DSOTM, so that art is in the public domain"
> 
> That may well be true but with your name "DARK SIDE" and a NEAR IDENTICAL approximation of arguably the most famous album cover in history, DARK SIDE OF THE MOON,you may have an argument from the band.just my thoughts,nothing more.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

I just wanna say I've had zero involvment with this thread.

Thanks.

Sent from my MB508 using Paint Talk


----------



## StripandCaulk (Dec 30, 2011)

Paradigmzz said:


> Minor derail. S&P, when did you stat working for behr? Behr has reps? Is that a fancy title for Home Depot paint mixer?:jester:


Para, i work in the commercial division. The company is making a really big push to expand into working with more contractors, my job is to try and convert the non-believers and brainwash them into JP's (essentially). Seriously though yes behr has reps, just not for the DIY crowd. They are all in the behrpro department.


----------



## Ultimate (Mar 20, 2011)

Googled it and found some cool photos. Not sure if it is the site or not but damn it is something I want. Furniture in a modern house or night clubs. Exterior decking furniture or who knows what use some creative mind will conjure up. This is a definite winning recipe though.

If someone has a link to the website please PM me or something.


----------



## DarksideScott (Jun 18, 2012)

FatherandSonPainting said:


> Googled it and found some cool photos. Not sure if it is the site or not but damn it is something I want. Furniture in a modern house or night clubs. Exterior decking furniture or who knows what use some creative mind will conjure up. This is a definite winning recipe though.
> 
> If someone has a link to the website please PM me or something.





It is http://lumilor.com/ for gosh sakes, our company is Darkside Scientific.


----------



## kdpaint (Aug 14, 2010)

Very cool. The signage industry (and many others) will be pumped!


----------



## boman47k (May 10, 2008)

Seems I remember posting quite q while back about an article I came across about some kind of system whereas the color of a room could be changed electronically. 

Is this something similar? Was it the same technology I was reading about. It was a few years ago (I think).

Anyway, people thought it was a little off the wall then.

If it is what I am envisioning, it could well change the painting industry as we know it.
If this system progresses to the point of turning the power up or down like a dimmer switch and changing the color of a room, who needs painters as we think of painters today? Maybe just hit a button on a keyboard and poof! new color.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

It doesn't seem too far fetched that phosphor would be used in thin film materials given the micro technology used these days. What surprises me is that wall covering materials haven't already been made available with this type of technology. It seems to me that thin film circuitry that already exists could be engineered into bolts of wall covering. You could change scenery, colors, and graphics along with turning an entire wall into a monitor.

I better start practicing my wall papering skills. Exciting times!


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

.....


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

StripandCaulk said:


> Para, i work in the commercial division. The company is making a really big push to expand into working with more contractors, my job is to try and convert the non-believers and brainwash them into JP's (essentially). Seriously though yes behr has reps, just not for the DIY crowd. They are all in the behrpro department.


Glad you found a good job. Wait, your avatar is gone, tell me you are still employed....

Seriously, sounds good and I assume has bennies.


----------



## DarksideScott (Jun 18, 2012)

boman47k said:


> Seems I remember posting quite q while back about an article I came across about some kind of system whereas the color of a room could be changed electronically.
> 
> Is this something similar? Was it the same technology I was reading about. It was a few years ago (I think).
> 
> ...


I 'm not quite sure what tech you are speaking of there. Depending on the color of phosphor and if the clear coat is tinted, we can achieve some color change. We are working on enhancing and developing advancements in our process so multiple colors could be possible at some point.

Actually this would be a good thing for professional painters. This is never going to be a DIY for Joe 6 pack. It currently requires application with a paint gun, involves multiple layers and intricate masking in most cases.


----------



## DarksideScott (Jun 18, 2012)

CApainter said:


> It doesn't seem too far fetched that phosphor would be used in thin film materials given the micro technology used these days. What surprises me is that wall covering materials haven't already been made available with this type of technology. It seems to me that thin film circuitry that already exists could be engineered into bolts of wall covering. You could change scenery, colors, and graphics along with turning an entire wall into a monitor.
> 
> I better start practicing my wall papering skills. Exciting times!


There are dozens of EL films and laminates available. Size becomes an issue and cost.

The primary differentiation with Lumilor and EL film or laminate is that Lumilor can be applied to practically any surface: metal, wood, fiberglass and plastics and can be applied to any variety of shapes, including compound curves to form a truly conformal electroluminescent coating.

We have done de-lamination tests and have bent a split metal sheets with LumiLor still completely bonded.

So keep your painting skills, if this stuff flies it should be good for the professionals because it will require a high skill set to apply.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

Good point with applications on various shapes DS.

I can already imagine it's benefits in industrial settings. Like pipe identification, tower illumination, and emergency pathways. The product obviously would have to perform under these harsher conditions, and those properties may have to be developed down the road a little further. Still, it appears a very innovative idea for thin film coatings and I wish you much success.


----------



## Ultimate (Mar 20, 2011)

I showed this to my daughter. She wants her ceiling fan and something fun on her walls done with this. I'd demo if I had some.


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

I want to read about that paint! I check and SPAM isn't the name


----------



## StripandCaulk (Dec 30, 2011)

Paradigmzz said:


> Glad you found a good job. Wait, your avatar is gone, tell me you are still employed....
> 
> Seriously, sounds good and I assume has bennies.


Para, im working two jobs. Picked up a job painting part time, and another doing sales for another company part time. Probably going to end up quitting the paint job..but right now its a reminder of how much it sucks to mask off all day/ prep. Great motivational tool.


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

StripandCaulk said:


> Para, im working two jobs. Picked up a job painting part time, and another doing sales for another company part time. Probably going to end up quitting the paint job..but right now its a reminder of how much it sucks to mask off all day/ prep. Great motivational tool.


If you need a painter let me know. I got pictures of some previous work :whistling2:


----------



## StripandCaulk (Dec 30, 2011)

ReNt A PaInTeR said:


> If you need a painter let me know. I got pictures of some previous work :whistling2:


you are at the top of my list:whistling2:


----------



## DarksideScott (Jun 18, 2012)

nEighter said:


> I want to read about that paint! I check and SPAM isn't the name


I will post it again http://lumilor.com/


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

any way to get a sample? Or some type of discounted first buy? I would like to mess around with this. [email protected]


----------



## tekknosk8er (Jul 30, 2012)

Darkside Scott, 

I have been looking into this technology for a few years now and wondered why no one has seem to release this product to the general public yet. I would love to start experimenting with your Lumilor paint, is it possible you will be able to sell your product for use? How much per gallon roughly does it cost currently? Have you tried to license it to large chemical/paint companies yet? To achieve other colors are you doping with more than copper, such as boron or manganese or is it just tinting to achieve different colors? Do you have any companies that have licensed your product yet? I have been in contact with Gator Customs LLC who have their own product called Gator Glass. http://www.gatorcustoms.net/ Is this any different from your product or are they one of your customers? I have also been very intrigued by a helmet that another company, Akuma Helmets came up with and I highly doubt they would ever release, since they took it down from their site. http://www.advrider.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=172956&stc=1&d=1213856340 Very neat application that I would love to do myself.

I would love to just buy the paint from a company such as yours. Would be a neat kit to put together for DIY people, might be hard to market to just commericial users.


----------



## Seattlepainting (Jun 8, 2010)

I have recently purchased *SPAM* recommended by OP. I even own a *SPAM* distributorship. Since I also have a paint shop; I call this duel business model a distributorshop.

I have recently dispatched my business development team to contact all strip clubs in the Los Angeles area about this new shocking finish.


----------



## Paint and Hammer (Feb 26, 2008)

Can this be sent to Canada?


----------



## Ultimate (Mar 20, 2011)

Seattlepainting said:


> I have recently purchased *SPAM* recommended by OP. I even own a *SPAM* distributorship. Since I also have a paint shop; I call this duel business model a distributorshop.
> 
> I have recently dispatched my business development team to contact all strip clubs in the Los Angeles area about this new shocking finish.


I checked your site listed in your signature. Nothing shows. Are you kidding or do you truly distribute this stuff?


----------



## DarksideScott (Jun 18, 2012)

FatherandSonPainting said:


> I checked your site listed in your signature. Nothing shows. Are you kidding or do you truly distribute this stuff?


Yes, he is kidding. Although stripper poles lit with lumiLor would be cool and totally doable.

We are in the process of training our first shop to open and apply LumiLor in Cleveland. Should be ready for orders within the month.

We do have a campaign running on Indiegogo to raise funding for needed R&D.

You dont have to get one of the cool perks to help, views, and comments on our campaign page here help as well...

http://igg.me/p/207353?a=1052379


----------

